# Cypripedium macranthos album



## tenman (May 14, 2014)

Cypripedium macranthos album,
Bloomed on one growth two years ago, no bloom last year on one growth. This year, four blooms on four growths.


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2014)

Nice one congrats


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2014)

Wonderful pristine flower. It is moving in the right direction, congrats.


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2014)

beautiful,
David


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful. What's it potted in and how?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2014)

Very sweet.


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2014)

Beauty!


----------



## eaborne (May 16, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 18, 2014)

Wonderful, 
my Cyps are just starting to wake up. My redbud tree just opened its first flowers. Spring is VERY late, by the Lake. But in July I will be loving my "cooler by the Lake".


----------



## tenman (May 22, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Beautiful. What's it potted in and how?



A mix primarily of granite grit and perlite with a small handful of peat thrown in. In a '1-gallon' pot sunk into the raised bed.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 22, 2014)

beautiful!


----------

